# September SolenTTeers Meet



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi all,

Who's up for a meet then. Its been a while since Poole and this will probably be the last event of the summer so lets make it a big one.

Any ideas on where to go for a cruise?

I thought about meeting at Town Quay (in the car park that protrudes out into the sea) in Southampton and then go of for a cruise somewhere.

Probably looking to be Wed 14th.

Let me know.

Come on - you know you want to


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:? Sorry Marko, tied up with the Southampton Boat Show (just next door to the Red Funnel Ferry car park that you speak of ) from 13th to 25th September.

The show is open to the public from the 17th......


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

I've got a meeting in Wiltshire in the morning.......looks like I'll be taking the long scenic route home! 

Count me in!


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

i might be around...


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> :? Sorry Marko, tied up with the Southampton Boat Show (just next door to the Red Funnel Ferry car park that you speak of ) from 13th to 25th September.
> 
> The show is open to the public from the 17th......


Hi John, should see you there. I have a meeting arranged with the Sunseeker guys. Mine is the big one on the back of the articulated lorry :lol:

See you there Kev and Steve[/quote]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jog said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > :? Sorry Marko, tied up with the Southampton Boat Show (just next door to the Red Funnel Ferry car park that you speak of ) from 13th to 25th September.
> ...


Yeh the guys at Sunseeker said that you were buying one of their starter models...in red naturally !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and for those of you who may not know, Sunseeker are the Ultimate British Sportboat manufacturer bulding craft up to 105 ft (with plans for larger boats soon)


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> and for those of you who may not know, Sunseeker are the Ultimate British Sportboat manufacturer bulding craft up to 105 ft (with plans for larger boats soon)


Aahhhh - the Portofino 53. An equisite choice of craft. It was only a few weeks ago that I was bobbing around the Solent drinking bubbly on the very same vessel. We then got a bit "lager loutish" and got the doughnut out


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

John, if I buy one do I get the two "accessories" lounging around in the back of it too? 8)

Mark, count me in for this run and I'll bring the TTOC flags/banners with me.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh Jay, you can have a whole boat full of birds........
(open carefully  )

http://www.piercefuller.com/cruise03/web01724.jpg


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jog said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > and for those of you who may not know, Sunseeker are the Ultimate British Sportboat manufacturer bulding craft up to 105 ft (with plans for larger boats soon)
> ...


er Mark thats a 47 :wink:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Yeh Jay, you can have a whole boat full of birds........
> (open carefully  )
> 
> http://www.piercefuller.com/cruise03/web01724.jpg


:roll: I've now sent them on a mission to drop missiles on cheeky TT drivers when they have their roof down


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

should be able to make it. just give me a few direction....
will be a break from flat buying..


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Mark,

I hope to make it, I think I will also need some directions (post code would also help).

Cheers.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Attendance so far then...
jog
TTotal
JayGemson
ratty
dibblet
wilbur101
kevtoTTy

*Anyone else?*

And Mark, is this the place? http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... =4&out.y=7
If so, to find it's going to be pretty simple, just follow the signs to the ferry terminals once you're in Southampton.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Not me Jay , said I couldnt do this a few days ago , sorry


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Yep,
Thats the place Jay.
You will probably see all the boats and displays for the Boat show.
See you all there between 7 and 7.30p.m.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry John, so you did.

Attendance so far then... 
jog 
JayGemson 
Terri_TT
ratty 
dibblet 
wilbur101 
kevtoTTy


----------



## TT_Jr. (Jul 17, 2002)

With Southampton like my second home I feel I really should oblige. However a 120 mile round trip from Guildford doesnâ€™t sound great with the current price of Optimax, particularly seeing as Iâ€™m back down there for the weekendâ€¦


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mark

With the current fuel supply problems, I need to keep my tank full for my appointment with AMD on Friday. Therefore have to decline 

Richard


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

I am sorry to say I am go to have to drop out of Wednesday's meet. I have to go to Bristol in the day and what with the uncertainty of petrol supplies (being caused by panic buying, queuing at local garages is crazy) I am not sure if I will have enough fuel. :x

Sorry about this but I will make the next meet assuming we can get back to normality.

Cheers.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Guys to try to ease your worries..

This morning from Titchfield to Swanwick along the A27 there were

Shell
BP
Esso

All pretty empty at 8.15 on my way to work, no problem getting fuel..


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Well it looks like the Fuel protests have had little effect if any.
Plenty of fuel around here.
Hope a few of you can make it.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

No problems here either, besides a little panic buying. I'll be there, minus Terri_TT now though.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

I've just managed to get some fuel so it looks like I will be able to make it tonight after all.

See you all later.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

ratty said:


> I've just managed to get some fuel so it looks like I will be able to make it tonight after all.
> 
> See you all later.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Well I made it and after the spirited drive through southern Hampshire I have a big TT 

Perhaps a curry night at the Pots in November would make a good meet?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW :lol: :lol:

What a top rate evening! 

*Drinks in a trendy bar (diet coke) [smiley=cheers.gif]

*Excellent cruise in the dark (Ratty's 'new' QS MUST be run in by now!!!!) 

*Curry & a pint (more diet coke)

*XXX rated blast back up the A32 with Jae (2 x TT's attacking some seriously fast roundabouts is *too* much fun!) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hopefully Jae will be along to confirm that my lardy arsed V6 can keep up with a 225!

Thanks for all those who bought the drinks

I'm with Richard - great venue for the next Wednesday meet!

See you all soon

Kev


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

yes... a most enjoyable evening.

impressed with the bar staff at the first joint. probably didn't need to eat that much curry at the pub though.

thanks to jog/mark for organising and mighTyTee/richard for the route.

only problem was i brought the camera and forgot to use it :roll:

looking forward to a pre-xmas meet/dinner.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

TOP meet!!

Town quay was an excellent place to meet up initially, loads of parking and the docked Ferries against the setting sun are an impressive sight. As were the bar staff at the first place we drank :wink:

The convoy from there to the Pots was superb, the Meon valley being abused by a queue of clean TTs being "spiritedly" driven  The second venue was also superb, with plenty of forum gossip and way too much curry.

Then finally the remainder of the A32 back to and through Farnham with Kev was just incredible fun  If Wilbur's partner thought we'd been driving fast before, she would've fainted :lol: Kev, you're not shy, big respect to you! The V6 is feisty too, a fair match for my turbo. Awesome to see a TT being driven properly :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Jay

How did that small  twitch in your back end feel like as we got onto the start of the Hogs Back (if thats what the R32 arbs do you can keep 'em :wink: ).

Some how I managed to get the gearbox into Drive mode coming out of one of the roundabouts - MAJOR design flaw is that you can simply push the stick forward (as if you were changing gear using it in tiptronic mode) and end up in neutral 

I think a have experienced 'lift off' oversteer for the first time!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Richard with a BIG TT?

Jae in attendance?

What did I miss?

Jay, you think Kev can drive? Ought to see him on the track mate....

AWESOME 

:wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

JayGemson said:


> The V6 is feisty too, a fair match for my turbo. Awesome to see a TT being driven properly :wink:


Thanks for the compliment


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Richard with a BIG TT?
> 
> Jae in attendance?
> 
> ...


You wait 'til December :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Is this a challenge?

My car is being trailered away from here today by AMD and they have it for 10 days..................   

:wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Is this a challenge?
> 
> My car is being trailered away from here today by AMD and they have it for 10 days..................
> 
> :wink:


Is that normal AMD Customer Service or has something gone wrong???

(Or have you lost the ability to drive in anyother direction other than East or West???)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OAP service I guess! I seem to get special treatment from those lovely boys :lol:

Mind you its probably added to my bill somewhere :roll:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

kevtoTTy said:


> Jay
> 
> How did that small  twitch in your back end feel like as we got onto the start of the Hogs Back (if thats what the R32 arbs do you can keep 'em :wink: ).


That was nothing mate :twisted: Just had to back off slightly because I saw that the outside of the road was really dirty and didn't fancy the grip level if I was to end up there. The R32 ARBs work really well if you ask me, but don't forget I also have off-road suspension so lots of body roll :roll: Not for long!



TTotal said:


> Jae in attendance?
> 
> What did I miss?


I think he meant me


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

A big thanks to you all for turning up for what tuerned out to be a great evening.
Sorry Dave and John could not make it but there is always next month  
A very nice meet indeed.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

A good meet last night, good company, a spirited run and yes the QS is now 'run in' (all of 1300 miles!). The currey at the Pots was excellent and rounded off the evening nicely.

A currey evening at the Pots in winter should be on the agenda.

Thanks Jog for organising.


----------

